# Electrical conduit to hang lights?



## ianmoede (Oct 1, 2004)

its ringram, count me among those interested in a guide


----------



## lillou (Apr 1, 2007)

From memory in construction the electricians have clips that consist of a base and top clamp which IMO are a little stronger and nicer looking than the standard U strap. The U strap will work just fine though just make sure they are for EMT tubing. The conduit(EMT tube) is availible at Home Depot, Lowe's Etc. You will need someone to bend the tube if you don't have the bender.

I don't have a picture of it because I haven't done it yet, but it's not too complicated. You take the straps and put them on the tubing at the bottom and top of your stand with wood screws. 

At the light you can hang it with chain, or just attach it directly to the EMT tubing with self tapping screws just make sure you predrill the holes in the light fixture bigger than the shank of the screw and put a small hole in the pipe so it drills right into the pipe.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Can I use this for the 90 degree bend?

http://electrical.hardwarestore.com/14-47-metal-conduit-elbows/emt-elbow-corner-231480.aspx


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

"Shepard's hooks" for hanging plants outdoors are another good option...

Pay no attention to the terrible stain job on the fixture:icon_roll


----------



## lillou (Apr 1, 2007)

I would be careful with those elbows they cause a crush point where the tubing goes into them. The Tubing isn't that thick. The 90 Bend would be the better way to go. If your light fixture isn't too heavy the elbows should be okay.

Bill

These are technically hangers which would be used from the ceiling down.
You used a sheet of styrofoam under your tank too? I have never had a tank sit so level. 

I was talking about these:

http://images.grainger.com/images/products/4YF49.JPG

They have some heft to them not like the regular U straps.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

I have pictures on the 90g thread in my sig(see recent update), but it's basically the same way that bharada assembled his. The only difference is that I just bought the 90-degree elbow conduit bars, instead of buying the tool (~$30) to bend the bar. I'm still not overly happy with the chain I used, but it's doing the trick for now. I'd like something more like that adjustable-type cord, but I didn't want to pay the $35 or whatever it costs.
As for the 90-degree bend piece....I don't see any harm in using it. I have a 48" (6 bulb T-5 fixture), which probably weighs around 20-25 lbs and it works fine -- been hooked up almost three months now. I am paranoid about the little screws coming out of the conduit couplings and the elbow piece popping out. That would be an expensive mess! I just tightened everything VERY tight and it seems to be fine. I test it every so often as well.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

epicfish said:


> Can I use this for the 90 degree bend?
> 
> http://electrical.hardwarestore.com/14-47-metal-conduit-elbows/emt-elbow-corner-231480.aspx


Not advisable.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

kzr750r1 said:


> Not advisable.


While I value everyone's opinions, you need to provide a little more explanation, please, about why it's not advisable.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

One thing that needs to be remembered is that electrical conduit/fittings are not designed to be used as structural support.

The elbow is held in place by a single set-screw on each end. The sleeve itself is only about 3/4" long so there isn't a lot of mechanical support. Add to that the fact that conduit isn't very rigid. Depending on how long the lever arm is, the constant torque applied by the hanging fixture could very well deform the conduit, causing the set-screw to slip.

With all the money I've spent supporting my tanks, the $30 for the conduit bender was a non-issue. Besides, with Ian and Eric around, there's never a shortage of opportunities for me to use it. I know that they're both glad that I bought it. :icon_lol:


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

I am very glad, lol. Bill is helping me with one more this weekend. haha


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey Bill, wanna come down to LA and bend some tubing for me? 

I'll be hanging a MH pendant from it, so I don't think it'll be too heavy.


----------



## boink (Nov 27, 2006)

jus go to home depot and bend it on the spot....the pipe benders arent far from the conduit :smile:


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

epicfish said:


> While I value everyone's opinions, you need to provide a little more explanation, please, about why it's not advisable.


Sorry, I was short on time. Bill summed it up though. Good luck with the MH hanger.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Just got all the parts, etc...for this project.

There's just 1/2" conduit at the end and I'm not sure how to attach a hook to the end.

How did you all attach the hook or eyebolt, etc... at the end of the bent piece of conduit to hang the chain for the fixture? 

Thanks.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

I used a 1/2" coupler with a 3/16" eye bolt through the outer set screw hole. For me the benefit of this over drilling a hole in the conduit is that the couple can be adjusted so that the eye bolt is plumb.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

That, sir, is sexy. LOL.

If I had to go with the 90 degree coupler route, should I go with a set-screw coupler, or with a compression fit coupler?


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

I'd go with the set screw 90°, but instead of using the set screw, I'd drill through the conduit (and opposite side of the 90°) and fasten it on with a long screw and a nut...just to be on the safe side.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

bharada said:


> I'd go with the set screw 90°, but instead of using the set screw, I'd drill through the conduit (and opposite side of the 90°) and fasten it on with a long screw and a nut...just to be on the safe side.


That's good advice. 

I've done this to my tank as well, thanks to Bill and Ian for the inspiration.

I went ahead and bought the pipe bender. For about $40 for everything it wasn't a huge deal and now I have it available for people in my club who want to make some hangers too. 

I drilled the end hanging over the tank all the way through the pipe and attached an eyebolt to hang the chain from. I have access to a drillpress so drilling it straight wasn't an issue. Of course, Bill's method works fine too.


----------



## Troy McClure (Feb 22, 2004)

Bill - What's that thing with the wing nut on it? Is that something that came with your lights? I've been trying to think of an easy way I can raise and lower the T5 fixture I'm building....


----------



## badsector (Jun 19, 2006)

Troy McClure said:


> Bill - What's that thing with the wing nut on it? Is that something that came with your lights? I've been trying to think of an easy way I can raise and lower the T5 fixture I'm building....


looks like the Ezi-Roll Light Hangers
http://www.growell.co.uk/p/1520/Ezi-Roll-Light-Hangers.html

am i right?


----------



## Troy McClure (Feb 22, 2004)

Wow, that's really cool! I guess the wing nut sets how much tension/resistance is applied according to the weight of the fixture?

Is there a state-side shope I can order them from? What is the weight limit?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

http://www.specialty-lights.com/710120.html


----------

